# Flatbed semi load wanted



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Looking for a load for a 48' flatbed semi, from northwest Iowa to central Oklahoma area, first part of July 2014. There should also be some room on the trailer to haul something from Oklahoma back toward NW IA. Contact me via Haytalk or call me at 712 four four one five six five three.


----------

